# Gatlinburg, Tn Camping.



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Well since we bought our 23RS a few weeks ago, we have been busy looking and planning our camping trips. We live down south in Miami, FL and planning on heading to Gatlinburg, TN during Spring Break around March 24 or 25.

I have checked on-line and all State Parks on recreation.gov and reserveamerica.com are all booked. I was wondering if anyone knows of a nice private RV Campground near water in that area?

Thank you all!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

http://www.townsendchamber.org/index.html


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

This is not near water and I'm not even sure if they are open in March but just in case it may by slim chance help you. It wasn't a great CG but it was good.

CampGround Link


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

this is on the Southwest side of the park and you can get a riverfront space. It is also only about 10 minutes from Cade's Cove, and about 20 minutes from Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge.

http://www.tremontcamp.com/


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

Nice park in Pigeon Forge called River Plantation RV park, has creek side sites avail, two nice pools stayed there Labor day weeked, The are open Year Round


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

We have been going, almost yearly, to the Smokies ever since we were married 42 years ago. We have camped inside and outside the Park, however, we like the Townsend area best and we highly recommend it. There are several available CGs there. March should not be a hard time of the year to book a site there but the fall may be a problem. Little River goes right through the town and beside most of the CGs. This small river (it is very wadeable) has stocked trout and there is a good fly shop! And kids like to tube down the river also.


----------



## MiamiFamily4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cool guys...thanks for the replies. Called Townsend and they don't take reservation until Januray for 2008. Which is great cause I will be calling January 2nd!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Do I smell a rally in March possibly?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We stayed at Twin Creek RV Resort, in Gatlinburg, just this past June. (Gatlinburg is about 5 miles from Pigeon Forge, on the same highway.) It is an absolutely beautiful park and it's super clean, quiet, and close to downtown. Trailer Life Directory rating is 9.5/10*/9.5 - darned near perfect! Amenities include paved sites with paved patio, park bench and picnic table, water, sewer, electric, cable TV, and Wi-Fi. Every day, an employee went around with a backpack blower, cleaning off every site. The place was as clean as a whistle!

And a city-owned trolley picks up passengers right across from the CG entrance. I think the price to ride was $.50!

It's a bit pricey (about $45/nite for two people - add $5 for each additional person), but then, so are the rest in that area.

Here's a link to their website: Twin Creek RV Resort

We will be back there again some day.

Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

MiamiFamily4 said:


> I have checked on-line and all State Parks on recreation.gov and reserveamerica.com are all booked.


If you are looking at CGs inside the national park, they only reserve sites from May 15th to October 31st. Outside those dates, the sites are first-come (if the campground is open). Inside the park, Cades Cove and Elkmont CGs are nice, but neither have hookups or hot showers; you'll be dry camping in those CGs. (That being said, they are our favorite CGs up there!) If you want commercial CGs, I would also second the suggestion of staying in Townsend. Slower pace there and not over-commercialized like the madness in Pigeon Forge and Gatlinburg. *A word of caution though*: it can still be pretty chilly up there in late March, and rainy. We were up there for Spring Break two years ago, and the high temps were in the 50s/60s, and there was still snow on the roadsides and in patches over the Smokies crest at Newfound Gap. The road to Clingman's Dome doesn't open until April 1st, weather permitting.


----------

